# is talking to the ex gf/mistress bad taste



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

My husband and I separated in Aug and reconciled in Nov. During that separation time he started seeing a co-worker, and have since broke up..So we can save our marriage. 
Since they stopped talking I have been communicating with her nothing bad just bs conversations...She is 22 and I'm 28...and i don't know if what I am doing is normal or unhealthy..any help needed..thannks


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Were you friendly with this person prior to your husband's involvement with her?

Are you keeping tabs? Want to know what he saw in her? Keep your enemies close sort of thing?

Have either your husband or her questioned what's up?


----------



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

i met her once... and that was it.. my husband doesnt know i talk to her...but i guess the curiousity drive me towards her, and she does the same..


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I wouldn't do it, he might find a reason to get upset about it, you might find out something you don't want to know.....
it is a bit odd but can understand the curiosity


----------



## Enough!!! (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it healthy or not???? Who knows.

I can't imagine seeing the sight of the "woman" that slept with my husband, without knocking her lights out!

However, you guys were separated, so a little different I Guess.
My question to you is, how do you look her in the face, and not picture her having sex with your husband. I actually would really like to know. That vision still controls my thoughts. It still takes my breath away (in a bad way). How do you not see that?

You have your reasons for talking to this girl, and if it helps you... Then do what you have to do. Just not sure I would be able to.


----------



## jhelene (Jan 28, 2010)

Well ya I have been talking to this girl for some time now, and my husband does not know.. Now she wants to "hangout" the three of us.. Which im sure only means one thing.. Call me crazy i guess.. I kind of want to, we want to suprise my husband but I am not to sure how he will take it..


----------

